# Question about whey



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

So I made some farmer's cheese today. My first attempt at cheese making and used whole milk. Wish I could find raw, but its illegal here, and my heifer hasn't got a baby yet, so no fresh milk. Anyway, the cheese came out not bad at all, but now I'm wondering, (sorry if its a dumb question), but what do I do with all that whey?


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

You can make ricotta cheese with it. You can water the garden or give it to the pigs, dogs, cats etc. Some people drink it. Use it in place of water in your recipes. Those are just a few of the ways to use whey.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I also heard that you can use it on your hair after shampooing. Just use a little, let it sit for a minute and then rinse. Not sure what it will do, but they say it really makes your hair feel great. I was going to try that too! Can you tell me how to make the ricotta cheese please?


----------



## SadieRenee (May 12, 2012)

My chickens absolutely love drinking whey!


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

We soak oats in whey and feed it to the chickens. Right now we are battling mites and lice in the henhouse, so we are adding a purÃ©e of onions and garlic to the oats and whey.


----------

